
Show HN: Drag and drop UI builder for search - d3js
http://www.searchbase.io
======
nolastan
So it's like Algolia, with a UI baked in? How does ongoing support and
maintenance work?

~~~
d3js
The backend is hosted on appbase.io and the frontend UI components are built
on
[https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch](https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch).
Searchbase.io then provides the configurable UI templates for building UI
views.

